# Carb source for slin



## Foxman101 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hey guys,

What products are you guys using for your carb source while taking slin ?

I’ve tried the natural grape / apple juice,
I’ve also used cel tech ...
And I’ve also done my own mix to include creative and glutimne and all
Kinda of other stuff.
Would prob say my mix was most effective but super time consuming and I don’t know if the extra $$$ was worth it in the long run.


----------



## striffe (Jun 26, 2018)

HBCD's are the best I have used and worth the extra cost. If you are only using smaller amounts you could get away with something like gatorade.


----------



## odin (Jul 11, 2018)

striffe said:


> HBCD's are the best I have used and worth the extra cost. If you are only using smaller amounts you could get away with something like gatorade.



I agree. If using small amounts of slin then any carb source would be fine. But if slin is higher I recommend something you digest easily that won't cause stomach discomfort at higher amounts. You would have to try it to know but most do well with hbcd's. Virtago is another good one. If just using 50g or under something like gatorade would be fine. I know guys who use 100g dextrose and they are fine it's about trying it yourself and finding out.


----------



## AGGRO (Aug 12, 2018)

The expensive carb powders are good but any fast carb would work. Your slin dose is important. When I used smaller doses of slin I even got away with using whole food sources such as oats and sweet potatoes for carbs. That's now possible with pre workout slin or when dosing short acting slin higher. I agree about when you start doing higher doses and need more sugar some of the cheap sources may cause more stomach distress. I have even used orange juice with good effect but if I needed 100g I would mix 2 sources of carbs. Glutamine is very good with slin and I try to dose that at 10-20g when slin is active.


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 15, 2018)

striffe said:


> HBCD's are the best I have used and worth the extra cost. If you are only using smaller amounts you could get away with something like gatorade.



I think so too. I really like Gaspari's Glycofuse.


----------



## ucsumma (Aug 17, 2018)

Gatorade. 

Super easy to keep a bunch in your trunk to cover any hypo episodes as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ucsumma (Aug 17, 2018)

ASHOP said:


> I think so too. I really like Gaspari's Glycofuse.





The orange mixed with a solid vanilla or birthday cake whey tastes just like a creamsicle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGG (Aug 19, 2018)

I use a half/half mixture of Allmax Carbion+ And Gaspari Glycofuse.
I get hypo sometimes on just hbcd.


----------



## thumos (Aug 22, 2018)

Dextrose or maltodextrine is good and cheap. Most cost-efficient in my opinion.


----------



## Sparkss (Nov 20, 2018)

I have a couple of tubs of Karbolyn and Karbolic from sales earlier in the year. They have kept me from going hypo well enough. Not sure if they are worth the extra $$, but so long as I can catch another sale I will probably stay with them, or something similar. Don't want to change what works .


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 22, 2018)

Cyclic dextrin, vitargo, Karbolyn, grape juice works well also and for some Gatorade if it doesn’t effect digestion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunz78 (Feb 27, 2019)

pineapple juice is fine... ive used glycofuze as well didn't see a hugr difference


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 28, 2019)

IGG said:


> I use a half/half mixture of Allmax Carbion+ And Gaspari Glycofuse.
> I get hypo sometimes on just hbcd.



That's a very interesting note about going hypo on HBCD. Anyone else notice this too?


----------



## b-boy (Feb 28, 2019)

thumos said:


> Dextrose or maltodextrine is good and cheap. Most cost-efficient in my opinion.


 if I find a good sale on Karbolyn or sponsors send it to me then cool, if not I just role with dextrose or maltodextrine


----------

